# Bush Was Wired--So Says NASA Scientist



## MTPheas (Oct 8, 2003)

http://www.salon.com/news/feature/2004/10/29/bulge/


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Would not something in his ear be more meaningful than a lump in the back of his jacket?


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Unless he can power an earpeice by stupidty alone (which is a possibility for bush) he would need an external power source.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

MT

You again miss the point. Even the most simple person realizes that it must be powered, but a battery pack with no earpiece is useless. "Power an earpiece by stupidity alone" MT you have regressed to childish chatter. These things are serious and foolishness ---- oh well you have moved beyond reason, but perhaps you will recover after the election. It will be interesting to see if your a poor looser, or a poor winner.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Have you no sense of humor?


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

In order for "humor" to be anything more than foolish talk, it must have tact.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

It cant offend to be humor? Tell george carlin that.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

MT

Lately your posts have been so off the wall I couldn't tell you were posting humor. To me it looked as serious as many of the others. 
I also didn't know you were trying to be offensive. Congradulations, you do it like a natural.


----------

